# Clean Projector lens safely?????



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I can not find anywhere how to clean the projector lens safely , ie, without scratching the expensive and delicate lens . I don't fancy squirting lens cleaning liquid on it as it is safe for glasses but I tend to think projector lenses are a bit more delicate . How do you clean yours , and how often . Alan:huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

It is best to stop into a camera shop and pick up some camera lens cleaner and cloth. It shouldn't be necessary to clean the lens more than once a week unless it is a smokey or dusty environment. If you choose not to get the right stuff do not use paper towel as there can be some hard sharp fibers in it. Use water and a very soft cloth if not the right stuff.


----------

